# What calls do you use?



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a number of calls. that I am going to try out this year mostly for fur bearers and pigs..
I have A Boss Hog and Pig Squealer from Haydels.
Mountain Quail from Primos, a bob white quail call, a coyote call, some predator calls and some deer and elk calls. 
What do you all use to get your game? 
IM wondering how well the hog and pig squeal calls will work. Does anyone use them?
What are your favorite calls?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

I use deer grunt calls, doe grunt calls, fond bleat calls, and squirrel calls when squirrel hunting. I also do horn rattling.


----------



## Jim&Chele (Jan 15, 2006)

I would use a phone call if I get a big buck this year.Need to call someone to help me load it. :dance:


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Jim-- ROFLMAO One word... QUAD  

R.H. -- I was looking at squirrel calls. Which one do you use and how well does it work? They had one that did like 5 calls in one. And then another looked like a washer with a small hole in the middle. How do they work and should I get one?? Season opened here last Sun


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I do horn rattling,Doe Bleat,Grunt Call.All kinds of Turkey Calls.Hogs just Grunt with my mouth.Squirrels this time of year just rub couple Pebbles together like a Squirrel cutting a nut.

The call you are talking about looks like a washer with a hole.Its a Distress Call,it works good in Spring and Summer.

big rockpile


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

this reminds me...i would like to listen to someone use a "rabbit in distress" call. i bought one after my sister and half of the neighborhood lost all of their chickens to foxes. we are way over-populated and i wish to hunt them. personally, i am not into trapping. it is not a political thing and i do not condemn those who do, it is just not something that makes me feel good. so i choose to hunt them. anyhow, i would like to listen to a recording of the call in use. it would be cool to find a wav file online. i found a few but they never would load. if anyone has a good link, please pass it on.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

RoyalOaksRanch said:


> Jim-- ROFLMAO One word... QUAD
> 
> R.H. -- I was looking at squirrel calls. Which one do you use and how well does it work? They had one that did like 5 calls in one. And then another looked like a washer with a small hole in the middle. How do they work and should I get one?? Season opened here last Sun


I like the 5 in 1 calls.It will come with detailed instructions as to how to use it.
BR is right about the pebbles.Rubbing a coupla quarters together works well,too.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

swamp man said:


> I like the 5 in 1 calls.It will come with detailed instructions as to how to use it.
> BR is right about the pebbles.Rubbing a coupla quarters together works well,too.


Swampman- 
I know what your 5 in one calls do- It yell's five differnet things and the bambi's you like cum a runnin


1.FREE BEER
2.FREE Wine
3.FREE Schnapps
4.FREE whiskey
5.FREE tequilia

Although I am sorta surprised that you need instructions by now... 

I also found that rubbing hundred dollar bills together gets the trophies easier than rubbin quarters together...


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> Swampman-
> I know what your 5 in one calls do- It yell's five differnet things and the bambi's you like cum a runnin
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe so,Paul,but ya' can't argue with results,now can ya'? :nerd: 
I'm runnin' a little low on hundred dollar bills right now.Reckon two twenties would work?


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

swamp man said:


> Maybe so,Paul,but ya' can't argue with results,now can ya'? :nerd:
> I'm runnin' a little low on hundred dollar bills right now.Reckon two twenties would work?


I hear tell in yer parts thats just as good....


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> I hear tell in yer parts thats just as good....


Well,I will admit that Mississippi is "economically challenged"....We're just workin' with what we have.
You still usin' the church functions as a source of confused,impressionable young gals?How's that workin' out?Just wonderin','cause I might need to borrow from your tactic if I run out of twenty dollar bills. :hobbyhors


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

The most productive call I've ever used was to make a sound like an ear of corn. Listen close, I am making it right now.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

swamp man said:


> Well,I will admit that Mississippi is "economically challenged"....We're just workin' with what we have.
> You still usin' the church functions as a source of confused,impressionable young gals?How's that workin' out?Just wonderin','cause I might need to borrow from your tactic if I run out of twenty dollar bills. :hobbyhors


I never did get hooked up with anyone through church- I bring em in from where I find em to the church - or try too...  so there.... not that I would mind finding one there but I have not. And BTW you'd be welcome there if ya ain't just huntin the women folk- we do watch out for that...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh you guys have gotten me rolling on the floor! :rock: 


As for what kind of squirrel call, I use a barking call. I mainly use it to entice the squirrel to peek around the tree trunk or limb so I can get a good shot at his head. When one is hiding from you just stay quiet for a few minutes and then hit the barker. Have your gun ready when you bark so that all you have to do is just squeeze the trigger. It is great to use at a den tree also. Sneak up to a den tree and set quiet for a few minutes and then hit the call. Sometimes 3 or 4 younones will come hoping out everywhere. Only problem is you may get confused on which one to shoot first!!!


----------

